# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 36g tank



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Hello- 
Here are some photos of my tank. 
I am just starting to learn about live plants and need all the help I can get. I would appreciate any comments, or recommendations anyone has. Thanks.

Just one question, my vals have lost alot of there color, they're now a pale green. Any reason this could have happened?


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Hello- 
Here are some photos of my tank. 
I am just starting to learn about live plants and need all the help I can get. I would appreciate any comments, or recommendations anyone has. Thanks.

Just one question, my vals have lost alot of there color, they're now a pale green. Any reason this could have happened?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I think your vals have turned invisible.







Where are they?


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Sorry, I meant the sagittaria...


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

nice tank. your swords are mostly still in emersed form. once you start seeing lots of long narrower leaves you might as well cut the roundish ones off because they will start to die eventually. the sword that is in the middle is showing the leaves I am talking about. some valls in the background might look nice.


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Reg. Good call, most of the older leaves are dying off and new leaves are starting to grow in. I guess I'll trim the old ones.


----------



## ckhv420 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello drewz,

Hope you are having fun with planted tanks. May I ask if you are using CO2 suppliment? Also I think I am seeing a airbubble stream in the middle of the tank. As you may know, without CO2 (amongst other factors), the plants can't really thrive. You may be surprise by the difference it can make.

Cheers,
ckh420


----------

